# classical music you order and your blown away waiting trend keep this it alive please



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order a secret labyrint 15 cds box-set , it cost me my a**, but it was well worth it i drool like a pavlov dog whit all this box-set offering one of the best woaw, what about you guys, and the priice was right i did not get rip off.

Paul van nevel hail this man, hail huelgas ensemble, i love you Paul Van Nevel you and your ensemble in a platonic way(i like womens) your name is synonimeous whit excellence this box-set look narly as hell i can't wait to receiived it.

What about you guys what your holy graal you order it's in the mail waiting for you and you just can't wait your enthousiam is ardent

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it when anyone can get so excited for music. It really goes to show you that there is music for just about anyone to luxuriate in.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

deprofundis said:


> I order a secret labyrint 15 cds box-set , it cost me my a**, but it was well worth it i drool like a pavlov dog whit all this box-set offering one of the best woaw, what about you guys, and the priice was right i did not get rip off.
> 
> Paul van nevel hail this man, hhail huelgas ensemble, i love you Paul Van Neveel you and your ensemble in a platonic way(i like womeenns) your name is synonimeous whit excellence this box-set look narly as hell i can't wait to receiived it.
> 
> ...


I have that set. It's outstanding. I listened to each disk each day and posted each, not long ago.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The great thing about Nevel is that he’s really curious about music, you sense a passionate, probing and creative intelligence at work. He performs obscure composers and his interpretations are often experimental. 

I like the way he sometimes combines high and low voices. I think his more recent stuff is fabulous, he has developed a distinctively dreamy sound which I love. 

Some of the recorded sound he got from Harmonia Mundi is really truthful. In concert he darkens the room. I suggest you do the same when you listen!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations, that set is gorgeous! 

My plan is to buy individual van Nevel cds, although it probably won't be a complete thing, and also I have new Huelgas Ensemble releases to chase.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations, that set is gorgeous!

My plan is to buy individual van Nevel cds, although it probably won't be a complete thing, and also I have new Huelgas Ensemble releases to chase

Yes clever move Huelgas ensemble is one of the very best ensemble of medieval renaissance , medieval music, alte musik...

*Marinera*, I love Utophia Thriumphant sutch a geneeous cd aww wow what do you think, i think this cd is itself 10\10 amazing, like perfect solid rendition of ''killer motets'' very nicely executated .Thank for sharing.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Oh that one is an absolutely wonderful album. I was bowled over by their rendition of 'Deo gratias', but Huelgas ensemble singing is always perfection to my ears, and the sounds they produce are heavenly. Actually, Utopia Triumphans is at the top of my very long buying list right now.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm just curious, deprofundis. Do you like all choral music, or if it was somehow subverted for evil purposes, would you still like it? Like this here:






Sanguis Bibimus.Corpus Edimus.Sanguis Bibimus.Corpus Edimus.Sanguis Bibimus.Corpus Edimus.Tolle Corpus Satani!Ave!Sanguis Bibimus.Corpus Edimus.Tolle Corpus Satani!Ave!Ave! Ave Versus Christus!Ave! Ave Versus Christus!Ave! Ave Versus Christus!Ave Satani!Sanguis Bibimus.Corpus Edimus.Tolle Corpus Satani!Satani!Satani!Ave!Ave!Satani!﻿


----------

